# Rescues in Central FL, Lower GA



## Scrattitat (Oct 21, 2016)

A couple of us are rescuing a group of former feeder breeder rats that are unwanted and are destined to be "discarded"
There are three males and seven or so females that need homes. If anyone is interested please contact me! We are trying to find enough homes for everyone! I can meet in most of North/ Central Florida and Lower Georgia.


----------



## sand (Feb 20, 2017)

Did u find homes, if nit how old r they, r they friendly


----------

